# Your Slingshot Habits?



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

*A few slingshot habit questions*​
*How much time do you spend on the forum each day? (or whenever you do get on)*

under 1 hour4231.58%1-2 hours6951.88%2-4 hours1410.53%4 or more hours86.02%

*How often do you make a slingshot?*

once or twice every month or so4433.08%once a week2518.80%2 - 5 each week1410.53%Many in a month64.51%I don't make slingshots 2418.05%other2015.04%

*How often do you shoot and/or hunt?*

every day5037.88%every other day1813.64%a couple times a week4433.33%a few times a month1612.12%less 43.03%


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I just wanted to start up a new topic that we can all add to and give some insight on our daily lives in the slingshot world....

I'm really looking to find out if as many people are as obsessed with the sport as I have become, so I tried to ask some basic questions to get a general idea.... Unfortunately I can only have 3 questions, and I didn't want to overload it with tons of poll options (even though I did)...

So tell us a bit about your habits everyone, feel free to suggest some things for the topic or the poll, I'm open to everything, this was pretty rough outline to start it off.

Also, if you want to include other things about your habits, preferences, and obsession add those in your post as well. Here are a few questions that aren't in the poll but are things that would be cool to know, and will give more reason to post.

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural?
*
2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others?
*
3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations?
*
4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with?

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt with?

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands?

All of these are on the table, and I may add more, answer what you wish....

Take care everyone, I hope this thread ends up being a really good one, there should be some interesting input, I'm just hoping I don't end up being the one on the short track to the funny farm....







I've been at it for 5 months and I'm going slingshot crazy....can't say I don't like it though









Look forward to your input, I'll post at some point when I have some time...

- John


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm right there with you John. I hope they have a nice target box set up at the funny farm! I'm totally ate up with catapulteering right now. This survey is right up my alley! I got my first sling in 20 years this past October and have shot every day since. I've made 2 decent flips for myself and seven for Christmas gifts. The upside besides getting friends/family into my favorite sport is that I get to spend a bunch of time in the garage perfecting my construction technique, with occasional breaks for target practice.
Lets see if I can do the survey:

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural? I have yet to shoot a natural and like boardcuts plenty. My favorite though is still my Trumark bent-wire wrist rocket. Say what you will about them, but I aim-shoot (not "instinctive") and am almost automatic with mine.

*2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others? I want to try all of them! The ones I make seem ok to me but I would like to see the difference that something like an A+ or a Hathcock Sniper or a Dankung would make in my shooting. Unfortunately they cost money and I have just enough to buy ammo once in a while but not for a new sling.

*3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? The ones I have made have been from hardwood board. I don't have the patience to make the beautiful multi-plex and hybrids that others make!

*4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with? I shoot 3/8 and 1/4" steel right now. I've shot .44 lead and _really_ liked it (almost ripped the top right off a Coke can in one shot! ), but all I do for now is shoot cans so I stick with the easy to procure and affordable steel.

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt width? I don't have to kill to eat, so I don't. I don't have a problem with others doing it, I just don't.

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? Light for now. As my band making skills improve or I am able to buy professionally made bands I may try heavier but as it is now my accuracy goes all to **** with heavy bands.

Something else I like to do is change bands alot. On one slingshot I'll go from lighter chained rubber using #33 bands to a set using #64s in a heavier configuration to flat bands and back. Pouches too. I like figuring out what works best and what the differences are. I probably spend as much time screwing around as I do shooting!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe my response will let others assess whether there is any "obsession". Surely all that follows is normal and my slingshot peers can confirm my perceptive balance and sanity. I thank you all in advance for your overwhelming support.

Being spoiled by the fantastic weather in Georgia USA, I find myself in the later hours (darkness) of day two, with no slingshot shooting. I begin pondering how Tex and others can confidently shoot into a small catchbox, very, VERY close to valuable items from respectable distances. Then, I realize, "YES!!!, for sustained weeks ,I have been shooting tight patterns also from respectable distances. Therefore.......

The view to my catchbox that starts in my office and crosses three rooms, a narrow hall, my kitchen, and finishes at the far end of the "breakfast area", provides a neat 33 feet. And isn't it true, when one feels he has become proficient enough to shoot indoors into a catchbox through finished rooms, this is truly a proud moment!!?? I was proud, and my proud moment was December 1, 2010.

But to prove my humility, I hung a drop cloth across the backs of two chairs behind my wooden self styled, slingshsot catchbox, in the highly unlikely event of a errant shot, due to my hard earned marksman proficiency. It had to have been my lasik surgery that made the different lighting inside be a good idea to use the drop cloth. Of course, I zeroed in on the catch box, whereupon, BBs and 3/8 shot pounded the catchbox cloth and targets.

How satisfying and beautiful a thing it is to achieve an, "Indoor Slingshot User Status", Hah!! I even took to using my Crony on this wondrous of nights!!! I loved how I was getting readings, in the warmth and comfort of indoors, at night, during winter, from my Chrony . The slingshot highlife,Yahoo!! Then, there was a change, not the band snap followed by the pop into the catch box. But band snap, TING, and not the usual Pop, but a muted thud.

Yes, I have a perfectly round 3/8 inch cavity in my earthy green breakfast room wall 4 feet above the catchbox, sporting a shiny, round, 3/8 steel shot.

Obsessed? Nah. if I was married, you know, I know the backlash of ridicule from "sweety", would prevent me from "Indoor Slingshot Shooting Status" behavior. Perhaps.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't worry about finding yourself on the fasttrack to the funny farm. This is the funny farm and we are all its inmates.

I spend a lot of time thinking about slingshots, making them and talking about them. It's not a problem unless you let it detract from more important and pressing things in your life.

My perferences change all th time. I usually settle on one of my own designs. Mine are made to my own grip philosophy, my own design, my own hand size and my own style. I love opening a package and being astounded at the workmanship of somebody's work; especially when they've set a new standard for craftsmanship, comfort or finish. Perry's, Baumstamm's, Jim's and Martin's slingshots come to mind, but there have been others. Each time I am inspired by others my own standards are raised.

The slingshot I like best depends on where I'm going. If it'll be coming with me on a hike, I want a small and light board cut. If I'll be taking transport I want the best in comfort and accuracy and that means a sculpted ergo or a starship. I haven't decided which of those I prefer.

As for materials, aluminium is good for moulded frames if it's not sub-freezing or a marine environment. Plastics, particularly G10 are my favourites for board cuts. I sculpt in wood and epoxy putty and cast with resins. I generally don't make wooden ones for sale or trade as I don't 100% trust woods. I do 100% trust Dymondwood, which is better than the finest plywood. I'd add that I buy and trade for wood slingshots, so I'm not telling people not to buy or make wooden frames; the other reason I don't use wood much is it costs a lot in Hong Kong.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Bane,

Here are my answers, which probably will fall into line with most of the others who respond to this thread:

1. I overwhelmingly prefer naturals due to my depth of experience with them and also for esoteric/quasi-religious reasons.
2. I prefer those made by myself as I understand my method of holding better than anyone else would. But I do have some made by other builders I treasure greatly.
3. When making my own, I prefer naturally-downed preseasoned hardwood forks of oak, elm, and hickory.
4. I shoot mostly marbles with a heavy amount of both lead in four sizes (cast myself) and stones. The marbles are 1 cent apiece and shoot ok to 25 yards, so I don't have to worry about recovering them.
5. For past hunting I used lead exclusively but now will use a mix of lead, stones, and even marbles. I have some kills with marbles to 30 yards, good clean ones at that.
6. I prefer a heavy chained band, mostly because I am using a very large ersatz-style pouch that can throw anything you feed it. I like a half-butterfly chain set on my pocket shooters with a lighter draw.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural? _boardcut_
*
2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others? _others_
*
3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? _plywood at the moment_
*
4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with? _12mm steel - 7 grams_

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt width? - _no hunt allowed with slingshots or bows in my country_

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? _heavy smooth ones_


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

1. I prefer a boardcut.

2. At the minute its a toss up between 2, Dan's T3 and a little ergo of my own that I think I'm finally happy with.

3. Ash, Oak, Pear, and Sapelle, usually with a Micarta facing for added strength.

4. I prefer to use 8mm steel for targets.

5. I like to use both lead and steel in 12mm and steel in both 8mm and 9. I will be getting a new mould for 10 mm lead in the new year.

6. I like light fast bands for targets, and a medium weight band for hunting.

As for being obsessive I'm well on my way to the funny farm, on the rare occasion that I'm not working on a slingshot
I will either be sketching a design or sourcing materials.
Martin.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

1. Seeing as I have no boardcuts, I can't answer that question properly. I like shooting naturals though.

2. Thus far, I've only had slingshots made by me. I'd probably prefer other people's though.

3. I use anything I can find that I can work with.

4. either 9.5mm or 8mm steel.

5. Don't hunt

6. I seem to get more satisfaction out of heavy bands, however lighter bands can be just as effective. I don't mind whether they're heavy or light, as long as it's not too heavy.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural? _I only have boardcuts and steel tube so I cant comment._
*
2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others? _I love all slingshots, and I have several from other makers, but my new "Yo - Slingshot" design is what I like now._
*
3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? _I like multiplex, it is cheap and simple to work with. I was just in a rare hard wood store looking at all the cool woods and thinking I never have had a fork hit before.....why not.....then I had 2 fork hits in 2 days!....no biggie....toss it and make another one good thing it was not that Carbon and Purplehart wood laminate I had envisioned...lol_
*
4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with? _.177, 1/4 and 3/8 steel inside. Gumballs outside..I love em, and you have a treat with you when you need it!_

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt width? _Steel or lead what ever I have at the time, but I bet a gumball would kill with a head shot lol!
_ 
*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? _Light for everything but hunting

My dogs and I have gone for walks every day for years and I always bring a slingshot and plunk along the way. In fact, I have always had a slingshot with me since I was a kid. So, I guess I am obsessed as well!
_


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

1. I like to shoot with anything except braced ones.
2. I have no preference whether a slingshot is made by me or someone else, but I must admit to the extra satisfaction that comes from shooting with something you made yourself.
3. I like naturals best because of their strength and beauty.
4. I shoot with steel, marbles, and clay mostly.
5. Lead. I don't have to kill to eat, but I want to. I do have to kill pests.
6. Light, but fast when target shooting. Heavy enough to kill, but not too heavy to aim when hunting.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

1-- I've never shot a boardcut or a natural, but would like to try.
2--I've been shooting slingshots made by others. (Trumark, Bill Hays)
3-- Although the wooden versions are really beautiful, I am more of a metal type person.
4--Target shoot with 7/16" steel.
5--Hunt with 7/16" steel (just to be consistant with what I use for target)
6--I prefer the heaviest bands/tubes I can get (or stand to pull back for any amount of time)


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural? Boardcut*

2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others? myself

*3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? hard wood at this time
*
4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with? marbles at this time
*
5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt width? _no hunt allowed with slingshots in my country_

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? thera band gold (4cm -3 cm) -20cm


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I make naturals, don't have the talent or tools for boardcuts,
I shoot naturals more than others but I love vintage forks, forks from Flatband and Milbro Pro Shot
I shoot marbles because they are cheap and easy to get. I don't hunt I plink. 
If i'm making them I prefer chinese tubes, for vintage forks Flatband's gum rubber.
I like solid wood, naturals, brass and some laminates.
I shoot through the fork not over the top and prefer classic style forks like Bunnybuster's and Flatband"s
Ok that's not in any kind of order but pretty much covers it.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

1) Much prefer boardcut 2)made by myself you get more stisfaction from that 3)would like to use hardwood 4)only shoot 9.5mm steel 5)9.5mm steel dont go out to hunt now but would not pass up on an opportunity 6)strong snappy tubes.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural? Boardcut, then dankung
*
2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others? Made by others.
*
3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? Multiplex, solid wood and metal.
*
4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with? Trick question .22 LR, but for a slingshot 3/8 steel BB.

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt width? I don't hunt with a slingshot. Use a .243, 7MM or a 12 gauge,

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? I like lighter bands.


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

I like my own slingshots. Wire frame (drill rod or high carbon) or board cuts. I shoot what i can get for free or low cost. Like 5/16 steel or oo buckshot. I would like to get a 44cal or 50cal mold for hunting. Latex tubes are the most common thing but I will use flat band made from 107 rubberbands and thera band black. Heavy bands are what I am used to. I hope to work on projects with lighter pull bands. I am wondering about what others use for sizing on their fork width and pouch sizes. This thread is a very good idea. I hope to add more accurate written details of my photos in hope that others may follow and share in a collective think tank. Thank you Baneofsmallgame


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I was born in the funny farm no hope for parole I shoot mostly my own because I have very little funding for other slingshots I make them out of what ever I find that the voices tells me is a slingshot weather its a board a stick or a peace of steal I like to shoot 1/4" and 3/8" steal and odd shaped rocks I like the way they fly If you count water moccasins as hunting I use 3/8" steal and rocks I use what ever rubber that stretches good heavy medium or light but prefer medium to heavy don't worry though my room is padded


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

*1. Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural?* ------- I prefer naturals, just because they are so unique and their round shape gives something to really hold on to.
*
2. Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others?*--------- I would say those made by myself, just because I can carve a natural perfectly to my hand, but I have quite a few made by others that are in my top shooters..
*
3. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations?* ------- I like natural wood forks, hardwood with appealing grain, and I'll never pass up a chance to work with some antler
*
4. What ammo do you often target shoot with? ---------* I usually target shoot with marbles with my lighter bands, and then stones I gather for my heavier bandsets. This Spring I'll be acquiring some steel to shoot with though.
*
5. What ammo do you prefer to hunt with? ----------* I prefer to hunt with my large and heavy stones and .50 cal lead and .60 cal lead conicals
*
6. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands?* --------- I prefer light-medium for target shooting, and heavy and smooth for hunting (anything that will hurl stones) .....but I use what I have

*More Questions:*

*7. Do you prefer to shoot or craft slingshots?* -------- At this point, probably craft them if I'm not hunting....but that can change...

*8. Do you flip?* -------- Yes, a subtle but disciplined flip to avoid fork hits

Alright, just a little bump up on this topic so people can get back to posting on it, maybe its just me but this is a very interesting thread that I will certainly keep tabs on...

Regards - John


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural? Between the two .. Natural. However I like modern slingshots too, like Saunders and dankung. 
*
2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others? Both. I love my own but I like other manufactured slingshots as well. 
*
3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? All of the mentioned. 
*
4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with? Trumark tracer marbles.

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt with? 44 cal lead. Although I do not often hunt.

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? I like thera bands and saunders latex, I also like all the trumark tubes.


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural?
natural
*
2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others?
myself
*
3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations?
natural forks
*
4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with?
marbles

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt with?
marbles

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands?
dont know yet ive only used the one type.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I believe my response will let others assess whether there is any "obsession". Surely all that follows is normal and my slingshot peers can confirm my perceptive balance and sanity. I thank you all in advance for your overwhelming support.
> 
> Being spoiled by the fantastic weather in Georgia USA, I find myself in the later hours (darkness) of day two, with no slingshot shooting. I begin pondering how Tex and others can confidently shoot into a small catchbox, very, VERY close to valuable items from respectable distances. Then, I realize, "YES!!!, for sustained weeks ,I have been shooting tight patterns also from respectable distances. Therefore.......
> 
> ...
























I love you man !	when i did this, it was just down to me missing !














you cant see the wall hole though, untill you open the wardrobe door that it


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

I really enjoy the flips - I have put together a nice little collection. They gives me the chance to take the kids out & enjoy some time with them away from the house. Most of our kids never had a chance to do anything like this. When i was a kid it was just normal to have a flip - a BB gun then a 22 & then ----- I don't have much spare time. We have 4 kids in high school - all want to go to college, so I have to stay busy in the shop - not complaining, just the way it is. I'm very happy to see some younger guys here enjoying the sport. The Internet sure has brought a lot of people together hasn't it? Tom


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

*1. Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural?* so many choices, I get cornfused. I'd hate to have to stay with just one.

*2. Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others?* I like toshoot the ones I make my self the most, but I enjot them all.

*3. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations?*
Plywood has the best feel, well polished aluminum or stainless steel looks increadibul, Naturals are just cool. Choices again, so many choices.....

*4. What ammo do you often target shoot with?* If it fits in the pouch I try to shoot it. Sometimes with not so good resultes. Wood screws weren't such a good idea. I do think I have figured out that if it fits in to the pouch you can pull a shot off, but anything that sticks out of the pouch seems to hit eather fork or flesh.

*5. What ammo do you prefer to hunt with?* .44 lead for most, but after the rain we just had the big garden snails were all over the yard and I had a blast shooting them with .177 BBs. Not exactly a safari but entertaining.

*6. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands?* Depends on the ammo. Its got to fly fast.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I am CompletelyTaken by SlingShot, and thats all I have to say about it.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

*How much time do you spend on the forum each day? *

a few hours spread out through the day. Usually before work in the morning , and a bit after work, then again before bed.

*How often do you make a slingshot?*

I try to work on them a little bit every day. I have a few on the go at any given time at different stages so I can do a little of this and a little of that. On my days off I spend a lot more focused time on them. That is when i get the cutting and shaping done.

*How often do you shoot and/or hunt?*

I shoot about 20 marbles or when i walk to work. I take the long way, walking along the river, shooting into the water or at specific leaves on trees lol.

*1. Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural?*

I shoot mostly with boardcuts but only because I have only made a few naturals that were gifts.. I have a tonne of naturals drying , so soon enough I will shooting a lot of naturals.

*2. Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others?*

I have only a couple slingshots made by other people, and they are my favorites. A kem-rich from Slingshots.ws, the Gamekeeper blank that i finished for myself ( i do not know the name of the design because i have never seen it anywhere else), and now the fireant by Wingshooter. I do favor them more, but I still love the craft of making them.

*3. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations?*

I have never tried antler before but I am looking forward to finding some, but all other materials are fair game for slingshots. I will end up trying everything and anything to make slingshots out of. So far i think multiplex is cool because the layers allow you to be very symmetrical because you can count the layers when shaping it and that allows you to be even on both sides. I really enjoy working with bamboo. I have not tried using metal at all.

*4. What ammo do you often target shoot with?*

Shoot mostly marbles but lately I have been shooting hexnuts and they are good shooting.. I have some 3/8 steel from Ray's SITH and they are fun to shoot but I try to be stingy with them so I have not shot many.

*5. What ammo do you prefer to hunt with?*

Still a hunting newbie but it sounds like hexnuts are the way to go for me.

*6. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands?*

heavier bands


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural? NATURAL

*2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others? BOTH

*3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? ANTLERS, METAL

*4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with? 10 MM. STEEL BALLS

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt with? I DON'T HUNT, TARGET ONLY

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? MEDIUM FORCE


----------



## Kristen C (Sep 29, 2011)

*1. *Natural

*2.* Others because I have absolutely no craftsman ability to make anything

*3*. Metal

*4.* Taconite pellets for practice

*5.* I don't hunt, just shoot for fun

*6*. Heavy


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural? I primarily have slingshots from vendors here on the forum, because I don't have woodworking skills.... but would like to make my own naturals. 

*2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others? (see answer to first question)

*3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? I love all materials....I have metal Dankungs, a pocket predator, multiplexes and solid woods..... looking forward to making a natural!

*4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with? 5/16 and 3/8 steel.

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt width? I don't hunt....mainly a target shooter.

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? Light to medium.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

My answers have changed a bit as I have gained more experience.

*1. Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural?* Both. I have some great boardcuts and some great naturals.

*2. Do you favour slingshots made by yourself or others? *That depends. In terms of shooting, I'm impartial. In terms of just owning them, I like both. Most of the time, ones made by others are better than mine but with ones I make myself I get more satisfaction.

*3. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? *I like anything really. I have slingshots made of plywood, solid hardwoods, metal, plastic, and one with a piece of buffalo horn

*4. What ammo do you often target shoot with? *9.5mm steel or 12mm lead at the moment

*5. What ammo do you prefer to hunt with? *Don't hunt still

*6. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? *I like both. It depends on the slingshot. For example on my PFS I have light bands and on my plywood boardcuts (Gamekeeper John's ones) I use heavier bands. Naturals vary.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

_*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural?_
Board cut almost exclusively. The few naturals I have made have less than 50 shots each on them.

_*2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others?_
I prefer to use my own self made slingshots, usually a design from the shared slingshot forum

_*3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations?_
I like to use hardwoods and plastics. Not a fan of ply.

_*4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with?_
9.5mm (3/8") steel

_*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt with?_
9.5mm (3/8") steel - Only hunted once and this ammo was perfect for the pigeons at the ranges I was shooting

_*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands?_
I prefer bands that get the most from my ammo, without over powering (hand slap!)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*1. *Do you prefer to shoot with a boardcut or a natural? *neither,* *a wire frame or Dankung style*

*2.* Do you favor slingshots made by yourself or others? *Both, if it fits my style of shooting, very much like converted "Box Store" slingshots. They are tough, have good fork width (for me), able to handle any band/tube configuration, adaptable to OTT shooting style, (with modified attachment methods) and are inexpensive.*

*3*. As to materials, do you like plywood(multiplex), plastics, metal, solid wood, natural forks, antler, or other improvisations? *Metal and plastics mostly.*

*4.* What ammo do you often target shoot with? *5/8" Marbles and 3/4" Jaw Breakers. Don't shoot target per sey, if I'm out in the field shooting q"at stuff" this is what I'll use, but this ammo is also used for hunting at closer rangess.*

*5.* What ammo do you prefer to hunt with?* 5/8" Marbles and Jaw Breakers for light stuff, ,40 cal and heavier lead up to (150grs)*

*for bigger game. *

*6*. Do you prefer light bands or heavy bands? *Shoot mostly tubes, the size that gives me the velocity I need with the ammo I'm using. Nothing over 1/4OD for sure for tubes. Shoot mostly pseudo tube configurations and use cuffs for attachments to fork and pouch.*

wll


----------

